
I learned just how far Uber will go to silence journalists and attack women - julespitt
http://pando.com/2014/11/17/the-moment-i-learned-just-how-far-uber-will-go-to-silence-journalists-and-attack-women/
======
PhantomGremlin
I don't know the background of this fight. But I did read the linked buzzfeed
article.

The article discusses remarks Uber executive Emil Michael made. He said that
Uber should consider hiring a team of opposition researchers to dig up dirt on
its critics in the media — and specifically to spread details of the personal
life of a female journalist who has criticized the company.

The executive later attempted to repudiate his remarks by saying

    
    
       “The remarks attributed to me at a private
       dinner — borne out of frustration during an
       informal debate over what I feel is
       sensationalistic media coverage of the
       company I am proud to work for — do not
       reflect my actual views and have no relation
       to the company’s views or approach. They were
       wrong no matter the circumstance and
       I regret them.”
    

So apparently the words coming out of his mouth did not reflect his "actual
views". Good to know.

Kinda reminds me of an earlier period of US history, when a US President
nicknamed Tricky Dick famously said: "We can do that, but it would be wrong."
History does not record whether Dick was winking when he said that.

~~~
techdragon
Frustrating situations bring out hyperbole rather quickly. I'm not so
convinced this wasn't just a flippant comment born of frustration.

It's unfortunate that we have little way to tell. Now it's "trial by media"
and we can't even fully trust anyone who was present at the moment of
utterance.

~~~
mercer
While it's true that we can often say things we don't mean when frustrated or
angry, in normal life this usually requires an apology afterwards. And in some
cases, when we go too far, that might not fix things.

When it concerns a CEO with the amount of information/power that he has, I'd
say that the standard should be even higher. And I think he clearly went too
far. Frustration doesn't excuse it.

------
retroafroman
Disappointing he wouldn't even offer a simple apology when talking on the
phone. Perhaps afraid of getting sued, but really?

~~~
philwelch
If he knew he was on the record, I don't begrudge him taking his time to
compose his thoughts and send the apology in writing. There are enough things
to be concerned about here; I don't think this is one of them.

------
merrua
How is Uber's brand not poison by this point? Obvious problem of not taking
care of ones customers keeps turning up.

~~~
krapp
Some poisons take time.

------
leeview
What a profitable and rather easy job: blogging about how sexist, women
objectifying misogynist a CEO is. If it's not the CEO then it's a manager. Or
an employee. Or a contractor. Or a subcontractor. From US. Or from Europe. Or
maybe there is not enough diversity. "Somewhere sometime a woman is a victim
and if you are a man you should feel guilty because someone else did something
wrong !" How many years will continue this immorally idiotic campaign ?

~~~
GhotiFish
Multiply the number of downvotes you have by 10.

That many years. At least.

